# صناعة الغراء الابيض الشفاف



## قطب فايد (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد معرفة طريقة صناعة الغراء الابيض الشفاف (غراء اللالاخشاب)


----------



## عبدالكريم عيسى (25 فبراير 2009)

الله يوفقك انصحك بالبحث عن Latex عبر google patent فمنها ستستفيد ان شاء الله


انتبه لبعض formula receipies التي تحتوي على مواد سامة او مسرطنة
ولا تنسنا من دعائك :84:


----------



## دى ماركو (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك
تحياتي


----------



## سبنا (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز يمكن استخدام البوليمر العادي وأفضل منه SBR يباع لدى بعض الشركات تحت مسمى 29Y54 ويمكن استخدام انواع اخرى غيرها.
كلما كان تركيز البوليمر اعلى كلما كان الالتصاق اقوى
في حال رغبتك في تخفيف البوليمر يتم تخفيفه بالنسب الاتية
بوليمر 80%
ماء 19%
مانع رغوة ( AntiFoam ) 1%


----------



## basmala_khaled (21 يوليو 2009)

اخى الكريم يمكن ان تستخدم ريزن هوموبوليمر 60% تركيز + بولى فينيل الكحول + ماء + مادة حافظة + anti foam 
وشكرا


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات اخي ولكن حبذا لو تكون الخلطة مجربة من قبلكم 
السلام عليكم


----------



## palnet2007 (15 يوليو 2010)

موضعكم شيق جدا


----------



## zaher z (18 يوليو 2010)

بالتوفيق اخي لكني لا اعلم 


ونصف العلم لا اعلم


----------



## ahmedelwardany (3 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## Ala'a Eldin (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
موضوع مفيد


----------



## thechemist_1981 (19 مايو 2011)

صناعة 100 ك من غراء الاخشاب
1- كمية من الماء مقدارها 250 ك
2- مغلظ حوالي 3ك
3- مادة حافظة 1ك
4- ريزن هوموبوليمر 740ك


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

الموضوع رائع
بتمنى من الشخص الي عندو اطلاع وعلم
يشرحلنا باسهاب لاني كتير حابب اتعلم
مشكوووووووووووووووورين


----------



## الفريد الأول (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورين وياليت شرح العمل باسهاب


----------



## ميدو267 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور وبارك الله بيك*​


----------



## rosa4400 (2 يناير 2012)

شكرا عل المجهود الجبار ولك اريد طرقة التصنيع والشرح باسهاب كبير لعديمى الخبرة لعمل مشروع تجارى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمار محمد خير (6 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو تزويدي بتركيبة غراء الأخشاب عذرا على الدخول المتاخر ... ولكنني لا أستطيع الوصول إلى المرفقات الخاصة بصناعة الغراء .. لاأدري مالمشكلة 
أفيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

استاذ عمار اهلا بحضرتك اذا حبيت اكلمك شوية عن الغراء انا تحت امرك لكن والله موضوع الكتابة ده صعب على جدا والتركيبات موجوده بالمنتدى افحصها واذا توجد اى مشكله كلنا تحت امرك


----------



## asd7707 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## جابر ابوزيد سيد (16 يناير 2015)

لتصنيع الغراء الأبيض اقرأ او ابحث في مادة PVA-PolyVinyl Acetate-بولي فينيل أسيتيات - لاحظ أنها بولي فينيل أسيتيات وليس بولي فينيل الكحول

PolyVinyl Alcohol -PVA حيث يكتب الإختصار لكلتا المادتين PVA لكن هناك من يميز PolyVinyl Alcohol بوضع لإختصار PVA-OH


----------



## Eslamibrahem (16 يناير 2015)

مشكور على الطرح الرائع


----------

